# 942 - L229 is now spooling



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Just noticed that my 942s have version L229. When did this come down?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

sampatterson said:


> Just noticed that my 942s have version L229. When did this come down?


Dish Tech Portal, dated 8/3/05 says it will begin spooling 8/4/05. Guess they were right this time.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

I guess we need release notes then ;-) - Haven't seen anything different in the UI yet, but doing a local channel scan I have 3 less OTAs than I had before, so looks like they have tweaked the Digital OTA stuff and made it worse (for me anyway)


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Very interesting...... 

I noticed that I have it too. I wonder what it fixes/adds. :whatdidid


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It came down last night at 2:00am.


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Since I got the update my Voom channels picture does not match the audio !


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Write the dishquality people an email. I wrote them after the last sofware update and told them I was having problems with the Voom lip sync . They say they don't see it . The more people who write them the more chance they will have to fix it.

[email protected]


----------



## johnnyd1023 (May 14, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Write the dishquality people an email. I wrote them after the last sofware update and told them I was having problems with the Voom lip sync . They say they don't see it . The more people who write them the more chance they will have to fix it.
> 
> [email protected]


I just did !


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks , I hope they fix it. I even notice it when I watch Voom downconverted to my analog television via coax. So I know it is on their end.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Thanks , I hope they fix it. I even notice it when I watch Voom downconverted to my analog television via coax. So I know it is on their end.


Why would that rule out any problems that are not on "their end"?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I received a call from Michelle an hour ago from Dishnetwork tech support. I also recieved an email form the dish quality department and guess what? They do acknowledge this is a issue with several people . Michelle said it looked like it might be a software compatiability issue with peoples a/v receivers and the 942s since the last software update 2 weeks ago . More people might have had problems with their a/v receiver and 942 because of yesterdays software update. I never had problems with this till 2 weeks ago when the last software update occured. Michelle said there are several people with both 921s and 942 receivers having this problem. She was calling everyone who reported in with a problem to confirm the issues and research the problems. 

The funny thing is that I spent the day reseting all of my a/v modes etc and now have got the damn a/v receiver to give me good lip synced sound on an input of dolbydigital /enhanced/ movie theater 2 / general mode on my Yamaha a/v receiver. I never had to do this before. I could keep it in pure dolby digital sound and the sound was just fine on the Voom channels. I still can on Hbo hd , Showtime hd, Hdnet movies Hdnet movie channels , Tnt hd etc. It seems to only effect the Voom channels. I now have to read the manual on my Rca A/v receiver in the bedroom to get it to work as well as my Yamaha in the living room with my 2nd 942 receiver and hd tv. 

Michelle said that one other customer had fixed their sound issues by adjusting their a/v receiver as well. So she said that she would be checking back in a few days to see if I am having any more issues with Voom and the lip sync. So it does pay to email and leave your phone number , and clearly detail your issues with audio /video and sometimes even software issues.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

jsanders said:


> Why would that rule out any problems that are not on "their end"?


 I have since rectified the problem on my a/v receiver and if you read the post above , Dish does acknowledge it is on their end with software compatiablity issues with the 942 and some peoples a/v receivers.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Mike D-CO5, I would just like to clarify things just a tad bit more.....

When you originally said it must be on their end, I thought you were referring, not to E*, but to the source providers. 

I'm glad you have your A/V setup works now. I am guessing that your NTSC downconversion still has lipsink problems though?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am still seeing the lip sync problems on the Guy tv channel and Majestic channel and it comes and goes on the Ultra channel . Even after the reprogramming of the a/v receiver. I called Michelle and she took down all my information for software , boot strap and the name of my a/v receivers and model numbers. She still thinks it can be a software issue. She said they are compiling the information to give to the engineers to come up with a fix. The bad thing is that the Voom channels are not made by Dish they are done by another company , so they can't control the way the channels are done and the sound issues. They are working on it so she said to be patient and see what they can do .

Oh yeah ,I am still seeing the down conversion issues on those 3 channels too.


----------

